# When did you ladies get your BFP



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

During your 2ww on wot day did you ladies get a BPF xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

My OTD was 9dp5dt. That was the first time I tested on my 2ww as I wanted to be certain of the result.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, Congratulations, I see you are due your baby very soon.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

At 7 days past transfer.  It was very, very faint though and I had already tested the trigger shot out, so knew it was genuine.

Good luck. 
X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a fet. On day 5, there was no line. Day 6 I didn't test. Day 7, there was a faint line that grew darker with the time.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine was negative until day 16/17 post ovulation. 
Am now sixteen weeks.


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

I got my BFP 6dp5dt x


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

I got my bfp at 7dp5dt but both embryos had implanted so might have been slightly later with only one x


----------



## jw1975 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm currently on day 11 of a 3 day tranx.  I had a shot Gonasi 2000 on wed 29th Jan.  I have been testing every day since, just for something to do!  Negative all the way.  However, my husband said why did I test first thing in a morning when my bladder is so active during the night ( all very normal) I agreed and now test at lunchtime.  I don't normally to go the loo between getting dressed and lunchtime. Yesterday and today I tested first thing and lunchtime. Morning results, negative but at lunchtime have a faint pink line...

...my official test is 12th Feb which is date of my next AF.

Could this be it?    or is this Gonasi working it's way out of my system?


----------

